# 2017 NEC / Tiny Home



## Keystone (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m not a sparky inspector so Im looking for advice,.  Tiny homes being built and inspected to the NEC, individuals who build their own tiny home would not have access to such equipment, companies who pop these units out not as much of an issue. Why the requirement, any options other then the testing or if this can reasonably be appealed or has other factors that I need to be made aware of for Dielectric Testing, 2017 NEC Article 551.60 for a Tiny Home.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 7, 2020)

The test in 551.60 is just for RVs.

Article 550 wouldn't apply for stick-built or modular homes constructed under the IRC.  It would apply for manufactured (mobile) homes constructed under HUD standards.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 7, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> The test in 551.60 is just for RVs.
> 
> Article 550 wouldn't apply for stick-built or modular homes constructed under the IRC.  It would apply for manufactured (mobile) homes constructed under HUD standards.



I believe this would apply to Tiny Homes on a moveable trailer chassis?


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 7, 2020)

Appendix Q 2018 IRC (Tiny Houses) does not address electrical therefore IRC Part VIII would apply.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 7, 2020)

rogerpa said:


> Appendix Q 2018 IRC (Tiny Houses) does not address electrical therefore IRC Part VIII would apply.



I understand IRC does not address Tiny Homes however if someone wanted to comply with 2017 NEC Article 551.60 throws a wrench into a build if they are a solo act.

And what is IRC part Vlll?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2020)

International Residential Code


----------



## north star (Aug 7, 2020)

*& ~ &*

Only if Appendix Q was formally adopted by the AHJ.

*& ~ &*


----------



## Keystone (Aug 7, 2020)

Not speaking from an AHJ perspective, I have a Tiny Home bldr who is voluntarily using the 2017 NEC and the concerning part for the bldr is the dielectric testing requirement within article 551.60 With that said, does anyone have advise if this requirement can be achieved in another compliant manner or reasonably appealed and if so what factors come into play or any other information that can be offered?


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 7, 2020)

Keystone said:


> And what is IRC part Vlll?



IRC Electrical, Chapters 34-42.


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 7, 2020)

Should probably have also said that IRC Part VIII is maintained by NFPA (70A)


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 17, 2020)

My guess is that an RV has a LOT of metal and also has a fuel tank, and the rubber tires isolate it from the earth, so they are extra concerned about stray electrical currents.

NEC 550 applies to mobile homes (which includes manufactured homes).   A Tiny Home which is towed to the site then set on blocks or a foundation would have to meet this section.  NEC 550.17 is the dielectric test for mobile homes.

It might be good to post this on the Mike Holt Forum:





						Mike Holt's Forum
					

Mike Holt's Forum



					forums.mikeholt.com


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool, Mike is still with us.


----------

